# Trying to find electrical contractors that sponsor apprenticeship at ABC Association of Builders and Contractors



## R_bruce870 (6 mo ago)

I completed NCCER's electricians curriculum through a vocational school that no longer exists. I found out that ABC utilizes the same curriculum, but their waiting list to enter their program is 2-3 years long on Anaheim! If I become sponsored by a contractor I can bypass the waiting list and potentially recieve credit for the curriculum I've completed. Does anyone know of any contractors that sponsor their apprenticeship through ABC? I have already tried calling ABC directly with no luck.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have no answers regarding the ABC. Have you thought about the IBEW apprenticeship? If not I would.
Or just start knocking on doors and hit the pavement. Vist any and all EC's in your area. There is work and I would expect entry level positions are available. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Have you looked for the ABC office or list of contractors? You not clear to me where you are located. I know we have ABC contractors here in Arizona. 






ABC National > Chapter Locator


Associated Builders and Contractors (ABC) is a national trade association that advances and defends the principles of the merit shop in the construction industry, representing merit shop contractors, subcontractors, material suppliers and related firms in the United States.



www.abc.org










Craft Training & Apprenticeship


Associated Builders and Contractors (ABC) is a national trade association that advances and defends the principles of the merit shop in the construction industry, representing merit shop contractors, subcontractors, material suppliers and related firms in the United States.



www.abc.org





Since the training is NATIONAL I will bet you had better start at the training group to iron out 
hiccups on your experience. The organization I have worked around concerning training are anal and one sided to say the least. The best way I know how to say it is "Their way or the highway" Have you best patience hat on when you talk to them, would love to know what happens when you call them.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Not sure what type of credit if any you may get, but look into WECA, they seem to have way more electrical contractors than ABC. Worth a shot.


----------

